# Types of Feed Mixers/Grinders?



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am looking for a way to better utilize the wet distillers grain we feed. I have been looking a some TMR mixers listed in an online auction.

My knowledge on mixers is limited to what I have read and seen on YouTube.

Is there a difference between vertical mixers and vertical grinders?

My son said one type would not work with wet brewers grain. He said the water would leak out. This information came from a farmer some time back and he can not remember which type the man said to use.

I am thinking I can use a vertical mixer to chew up the hay, then add wet brewers grain and have the hay absorb the moisture.

All I have ever used is the old type portable 2 ton Gehl hammer mill we crushed corn with years ago.

I need someone with experience and knowledge of the terminology to set me on the right path.

Thanks in advance for any light that can be shed on this. i am in the dark.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think what you are looking for Tim is a vertical mixer....saw the following explanation.

FarmEquip









<a></a>







*Posted* 12/14/2009 20:25 (#966539 - in reply to #958243) 
*Subject:* RE: Dumb Question About TMR Wagon, Bale Processor, Tub Grinder

TMR stands for Total Mixed Ration. It is a term used in the dairy industry to define the feed delivered to a dairy cow. The principle is that no matter what ingredients are mixed together they should be so thoroughly mixed that every time a cow takes a bite she gets equal/proportional amounts of every ingredient. It also dictates the fiber size so she can't sort out any long fiber materials such as hay. The TMR mixer is the machine that makes this feasible. A vertical mixer makes this operation very simple. It can take any size bale of hay and reduce it to the proper size which is typically the width of the animals mouth thus making it palatable and reduces sorting. Vertical mixers like a Jaylor can process large round bales and mix them with any feed components and deliver a perfect feed mix. The variance in the final product delivered to your sheep should be less than 2% through the entire mix after it is unloaded in the bunk. A bale processor can chew up a bale and spit it out but it usually can't mix any other ingredients with it. A bale grinder does exactly that but it also allows most of your nutrients to blow away in the wind as dust. It also makes a less palatable feed product. If you want to see a vertical mixer work contact Jason Lueken at 1-800-542-3500

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a vertical TMR, its a larger one, two vertical augers with knives that tear a round bale apart. I usually add the first round bale with the tractor running at half throttle, then add 200-250lbs of glycerin, once the dust (pulverized leaves) stop rolling out the top I increase RPM's to full throttle. Add the second hay bale, let that process then add a cornstalk bale that we baled wet and wrapped last fall. Let that process then add another 250lbs of glycerin, and some fines from the grain cleaner. So I'm adding two loader buckets of liquid, not sure how wet your brewers grain is but I've never noticed any leakage onto the conveyor to speak of.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the feed back.

The brewers grain can be moist like oatmeal or as dry as fresh sawdust. Depends on the load.

One truck load is 21-23 tons. I usually feed a loader bucket per day, large bucket on 310 JD backhoe.

I am feeding it straight. I know it would be more efficient if I mixed it with hay.

Are there any brands to stay away from?

Any to recommend?

Thanks again.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a reel type mixer. Roto-Mix 354-12b. Like it a lot. Has the Hay Maxx kit, so you can dump a round bale in and it will chop it up fairly decent. I tub grind my hay and cornstalks, so length of cut is not a concern. Works fairly well with WDG's, fabulous with DDGs. Paid $4k for it few years ago.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How often do you guys feed with your grinders/tmrs?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Either a vertical mixer wagon or a reel type mixer wagon would work for you to feed wet distillers.

We also use a reel type mixer wagon. A knight 3575 if I remember correctly. Really like it. We tub grind our hay and mix corn silage with it. Grind the corn with an old farmhand grinder/mixer and sometimes feed barley too. have been feeding dry distillers lately. Sure mixes nice.

I definitely see the advantages to the vertical mixer wagon but some of the concerns I have with them is not being able to conviently adjust my ration, for example say I want 1000lbs of alfalfa but my bales weigh 1800 lbs. Now some guys will roll some of the bale off and save it for the next day but I'd rather just take a bite out of a pile already ground. My other issue is how long it takes a vertical mixer wagon to grind up that bale. 10 min? maybe 20min? I like the reel type wagon because it mixes almost as fast as I can dump it in there and its definitely mixed by the time I drive up to pens to feed.

I've never run a vertical mixer wagon so if I'm wrong on the times to grind a bale in one hopefully some of the guys on here that have em can set me straight.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I've always thought the Cadillac of the TMR mixers is a Supreme.

http://www.supremeinternational.com/index.htm


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I feed twice a day deadmoose. Mixer has enough cubic foot capacity for me I only have to load once.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm a once a day feeding kind of guy. Dad likes to feed twice a day as long as I'm the one doing it. I told him we should just feed three times a day so then we don't have to shut the tractors off. Finally got him to just feed once a day about 5 years ago. Works good as long as you have enough bunk space to get enough feed in front of em.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

When I got my first few calves I fed once a week. I really liked that. When I quit having just the cheapest feeders I hope I can get back closer to that. Twice a week would work well for me.

I sure hope you guys feeding daily or more (Stack) have really made out l8ke bandits the past couple years. You have earned it.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Moose, did you grain those calves when you only fed once a week? I imagine you have bales in feeders, did you also use self feeders for creep or grain for the calves?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

No grain. Just bales in feeders.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I've heard of using a vertical mixer to process a bale then dump it in a pile and add other ingredients then dump the already processed hay back in. It apperently helps break the hay down and mix the entire ration better.

But what do I know I feed with a shovel and wheelbarrow....lol


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Fed more cows with a bushel basket than I can shake a stick at griff. Do what ya gotta do!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm running a Jaylor 3650, http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8610813

Later part of the summer/early fall I ran it with my 1755 Oliver, 86 pto hp according to Tractordata. In the winter I use my White 2-110 on it, that tractor doesn't even know it's behind it most of the time.

I have the dogleg conveyor so I can add stops in the cylinder to keep the end of it higher for feeding in my mobile bunks.

Processing time all depends on what your grinding. Alfalfa chops faster than grass hay, pre sliced silage bales process faster than non sliced. I alway add some kind of liquid after the first bale to prevent alfalfa leaves from getting pulverized into dust and floating away. I normally use glycerin in the ration but have used maple syrup or jam before as well.

I usually have about 30 minutes in processing three bales with about fifteen of that in processing the last bale which is a cornstalk bale that we baled as green as possible the year before and wrapped. About 5 minutes before I'm done I add screenings from the grain cleaner and some mineral.

We did toss around the ideal of a tub grinder then using our old Van Dale feed wagon, but then would require keeping around two tractors and a loader to feed cows. I also don't have any extra building space to keep ground hay in so then I'd be grinding the bales first, move the grinder out of the way, then load up the ground hay into the feed wagon, can't remember the volume on the feed wagon but I'm not sure it would hold enough ground hay to feed the cows in one trip, where with the vertical TMR I can get two feedings out of it and have enough left to add some more corn and glycerin and feed the steers as well.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

[quote name="stack em up" post="154774" timestamp="1418721137"]Fed more cows with a bushel basket than I can shake a stick at griff. Do what ya gotta do![/quote

That's right. Its what works best for us. I enjoy it as well and like a dairywoman told me once "Better work out than going to the gym"


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

stack em up said:


> Fed more cows with a bushel basket than I can shake a stick at griff. Do what ya gotta do!


Wife and her Dad used to fork Silage out of a homemade 2 wheeled trail hooked to a IH 140 that they used to park under the chute of the silos. Two small silos had no unloader except by someone going in and throwing it down by hand and the big 16x60' had a pack drive Badger Unloader.


----------

